
Ask HN: What bugs you about your day? - raleigh_user
Hey HN. Taking a week off and I haven’t written code in awhile (run a team now). I miss it.<p>Anything bugging you all about your day I could code up in &lt;3-4 days?<p>Can be full stack. Although if a native app I’d have to use electron since I don’t know swift&#x2F;java well enough to crank something out in that short of a time span.<p>Just looking for some cool small project to keep my chops.
======
Tepix
There is an iOS app for FOSDEM (at
[https://github.com/johanhenselmans/fosdem/](https://github.com/johanhenselmans/fosdem/))
where you can look at the schedule and mark talks you plan to attend.

It has an annoying bug that results in losing all favs whenever the app is
restarted. Could you look into it? It's super annoying and FOSDEM 2019 is
around the corner.

------
bjourne
Can you write a Chrome extension that ungreys downvoted Hacker News comments
for me?

~~~
skylark
You can do that in a few minutes using an extension which allows you to inject
custom JavaScript code (e.g. TamperMonkey for Chrome.)

This line should do the trick:

for (const node of document.querySelectorAll('.commtext')) {node.className =
'commtext c00'}

~~~
yesenadam
Great idea, thanks!!

That didn't work for me (because I have old computer?) so I made a
bookmarklet[0]:

    
    
      javascript:(function(){var i,x=document.querySelectorAll(".commtext");for (i=0;i<x.length;i++) x[i].className='commtext c00'})();
    

\- which works fine. I never knew an easy way of doing that, much obliged. No
more straining to read super-light grey. (Maybe better to change them to some
other colour instead, like red.)

[0] i.e. I made a browser bookmark named 'ungrey' with that javascript as the
'URL', and dragged it to bookmark bar.

------
rurban
systemd updates breaking my system. udev 240-4 is broken. Would be nice if a
real developer could fix it. We had amateurs all over it for years.

------
notomorrow
P = NP

